# The Netherlands info required please.



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


Does anyone know if there is a book listing any stopovers aires etc in The Netherlands like the French Aires publication please? Can you stay in your motorhome overnight say in a carpark? & is it generally safe to do this in Holland. Or must one always use a campsite.

Which is the best campsite guide for Holland.


Those of you who have toured Holland which ferry port did you travel from & to. 

Thanks in advance


Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Elizabeth,

Camper Stop Europe lists (in English) places to stay in the Netherlands I don't know of any other guide except the Caravan Club Guide.

It's not recomended that you free park in the Netherlands, it seems the police move campers on. I think the fine, if enforced is Euros 90. 

You might get away with it if you can find a quiet spot in the following ares, Friesland, Flevoland, North Holland & Zealand.

As a point of interest the country's correct name is the Netherlands, north & south Holland are just regions of the country. Of course the Dutch don't help by putting made in Holland on many of their products.

Regards

Don


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer,
Travelled from Hull, overnight cossing each way. Booked with cc see link below. I hope you have better weather than we did and my advise is not to stay at a site for more than 2 to 3 nights.

Here

Steve


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Hi Motorhomer,
> Travelled from Hull, overnight cossing each way. Booked with cc see link below. I hope you have better weather than we did and my advise is not to stay at a site for more than 2 to 3 nights.
> 
> Here
> ...


Steve,

I'm in the process of booking a Hull - Zeebrugge for the later in the year, the best I can get with the CC is £380 how does this compare with your crossing?

Don


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don
How many are going?
We had 5 adults and the first time we looked we picked 2 rooms, I then looked again and we could get a room for all 5 cheaper. We also got £8.50 meal vouchers each and a free bar of minatures/beer, wine and coke. We also received some fruit
Price also alters with Motorhome size. At the moment i am not sure what we paid (It was last Jan when we booked) If you still need to know get back to us and I will see if I can find booking.

Steve


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Hi Don
> How many are going?
> We had 5 adults and the first time we looked we picked 2 rooms, I then looked again and we could get a room for all 5 cheaper. We also got £8.50 meal vouchers each and a free bar of miniatures/beer, wine and coke. We also received some fruit
> Price also alters with Motorhome size. At the moment i am not sure what we paid (It was last Jan when we booked) If you still need to know get back to us and I will see if I can find booking.
> ...


Thanks Steve,

It's not a problem we use the crossing about twice a year and I was just curious to what you paid.

In the last few years it's varied from £180 to £330 for 6 metre van and a two berth outside cabin.

After being away for four/five months I just can't face the drive up from Dover.

Don


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No Probs Don
Can you not use the 5 berth outside cabin?

Steve


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

stevercar said:


> No Probs Don
> Can you not use the 5 berth outside cabin?
> 
> Steve


Steve,

The two berth cabin comes up on the screen when booking.

I use to book by phone, I might give them a ring and see If they have any deals going.

Don


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I remember a bit of a problem on line but persevered and got it in the end. Phone call may help.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Elizabeth,
> 
> Camper Stop Europe lists (in English) places to stay in the Netherlands I don't know of any other guide except the Caravan Club Guide.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Don

I have been surfing around but not found any reallt useful sites as yet. There doesnt seem to be that many campsites around. think there is only a couple of entries in the campsite data base. maybe not many member venture there. We have been invited to go & join our daughters family there in August but undecided whether to travel with them via Harwich or fly or take the Motorhome & then move on into Germany after spending a couple of weeks with them.

Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth,
> ...


Elizabeth,

There are plenty of sites in the Caravan Club guide "Caravan Europe 2". Let me know what area you will be visiting and I'll look for some sites for you.

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> > Don Madge said:
> ...


Hello Don

Thats very kind of you. The area our daughter is planning to go to is near Wassennar in South Holland. between Amsterdam & Rotterdam.

Thanks very much.

Motorhomer


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Wild Camping is illegal in the Netherlands*

Just thought I'd let you have some of my experience of the Netherlands. We have a lot of friends over there and have spent quite a lot of time there over the last 8 years.

Wild camping is illegal in the Netherlands, I'm sure that you can get away with it in certain areas, however I would not risk it at all..

There are some very good sites which are not expensive at all.

I can recommend Camping De Paul at Bergyk, Camping Koningshof at Katwijck an See (quite close to Wassenar) but especially Delfste Hout at Delft.

I'm lucky enough to be going back to Zandvoort this coming weekend where quite a few of us Motorhomers are meeting up at the circuit to play with our race cars. We have managed to stay on for a few extra nights at the circuit without any bother from the circuit managers for the last few years that I have competed there. Mind you there has been a race car in very close proximity so maybe they have let us off with that.

Enjoy the Netherlands, another lovely place that appears to have got it right...

Andrew


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I live in The Netherlands, so I know a bit about the local practice: Wild camping as well as Overnight Parking on public ground is strictly forbidden. There are however two exceptions:
First it is allowed to stay up to 24 hours on motorway service stations. However I would definitely not recommend this, too high risk of burglary.
Second, there is a (small but growing) network of official stopover sites similar to the German "Stellplatz" network. You can find the latest lists and maps (also as PDF for download) on this web site: http://www.campercontact.nl
Unfortunately only in Dutch, but with the help of the icons it should be understandable. If not, then ask me, I can help you out.

There is however an abundancy of camp sites, so (maybe with the exception of the coastal areas at peak season, which is over now) you should never have a problem finding a site when you need it. They are clearly signposted.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > MOTORHOMER said:
> ...


Elizabeth,

There are four sites listed in the Wassenaar area.

Camping Duinrell www.duinrell.nl

Camping Duihorst [email protected]

Camping Maaldrift, tel 070 5113688 1 Km north east of Wassenaar.

Camping Vlietland tel 071 5612200 5 km south of Wassenaar.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

*Holland camping*

We have just come back from a week in our M/H at Wassenaar. We used the Stena crossing from Harwich, using our Tesco Vouchers so didn't cost anything. I think full price is a bit high but it is an excellent service on the HSS high speed ferry (which incidentally is being withdrawn next year). We were first on so got good seats (it can get quite crowded) and even better, first off so beat the rush. 
The route to Wassenaar is a bit of a nightmare; either thru the middle of The Hague or skirting around the outside. 
Wassenaar is the home of Duinrell (www.duinrell.nl), a big theme park which has it's own excellent campsite with a mixture of pitches some busy but some in a lovely wooded and quiet area. We have been the last 3 years and love it, it has something for everyone. There are more campsites up the (lovely) coast at Noordwijkt about 8 miles away. Lots to see and do in the area, specially for lovers of nature, but also nice towns/shopping. 
We found Holland to generally discourage wild camping even to the extent of not allowing our M/H in the beach car park for even a couple of hours.

Enjoy............


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Wild Camping is illegal in the Netherlands*



racecar said:


> Just thought I'd let you have some of my experience of the Netherlands. We have a lot of friends over there and have spent quite a lot of time there over the last 8 years.
> 
> Wild camping is illegal in the Netherlands, I'm sure that you can get away with it in certain areas, however I would not risk it at all..
> 
> ...


Hello Andrew

Thankyou very much for the above information. To save your few precious posts incase you should need info for yourself here is an email adress you may use to contact me should you think of any other information that may be of use to us. [email protected]

Thankyou once again. Do have a good weekend. Hope the weather holds good for you.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in The Netherlands, so I know a bit about the local practice: Wild camping as well as Overnight Parking on public ground is strictly forbidden. There are however two exceptions:
> First it is allowed to stay up to 24 hours on motorway service stations. However I would definitely not recommend this, too high risk of burglary.
> ...


HelloGerhard

Thankyou very much for your reply & for the above link. I will ask other half to look at it as I dont speak a word of Dutch but languages are a hobby of his & I know he will understand a fair bit.

Unfortunately it will be during August that my daughter will be going to The Netherlands as she wont take the children out of school so what would be the chance of getting onto sites without booking. We prefer the basic ones if we have to use a campsite but any will do.

Thankyou again for the info.

motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

There are four sites listed in the Wassenaar area.

Camping Duinrell www.duinrell.nl

Camping Duihorst [email protected]

Camping Maaldrift, tel 070 5113688 1 Km north east of Wassenaar.

Camping Vlietland tel 071 5612200 5 km south of Wassenaar.

I hope this helps.

Don[/quote]

hello Don

Thank you very much for the sites above. I will take a look at them later this evening when other half is watching something I dont want to watch.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Holland camping*



freewheeler said:


> We have just come back from a week in our M/H at Wassenaar. We used the Stena crossing from Harwich, using our Tesco Vouchers so didn't cost anything. I think full price is a bit high but it is an excellent service on the HSS high speed ferry (which incidentally is being withdrawn next year). We were first on so got good seats (it can get quite crowded) and even better, first off so beat the rush.
> The route to Wassenaar is a bit of a nightmare; either thru the middle of The Hague or skirting around the outside.
> Wassenaar is the home of Duinrell (www.duinrell.nl), a big theme park which has it's own excellent campsite with a mixture of pitches some busy but some in a lovely wooded and quiet area. We have been the last 3 years and love it, it has something for everyone. There are more campsites up the (lovely) coast at Noordwijkt about 8 miles away. Lots to see and do in the area, specially for lovers of nature, but also nice towns/shopping.
> We found Holland to generally discourage wild camping even to the extent of not allowing our M/H in the beach car park for even a couple of hours.
> ...


Hello Freewheeler

Thankyou very much for the above information. To save your few precious posts incase you should need info for yourself here is an email adress you may use to contact me should you think of any other information that may be of use to us. [email protected]

We found parking along the beach in some parts of France a problem as well. They wanted to put motorhomes a long way out leaving an impossible walk for disabled folk. Wonder what native disabled motorhomers think about the subject.

Motorhomer


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Duinrell is fantastic if you have kids around you. The pleasure they will get from it will well compensate for the noise you may have to endure. I wouldnt go there if I didnt have kids. Wasennar is a lovely place and is the home of an American school ( not to mention the Dutch Royalty ) Everyone speaks perfect English and not being able to speak Dutch is not embarrasing. It is easy to get to Amsterdam and The Hague.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm resurecting the thread to see if Gerhard-or anyone else familiar with the Netherlands-can help. I've taken some infor from this & other threads which is very useful - but...

We are thinking of having ten days or so in January[/U] in the Netherlands- are we mad? I take it the weather will be similar to UK and we're willing to risk a few frosty nights. We'll probably use EHU- perhaps Camping Cheques tho I appreciate not all sites are open all year.

We both enjoy cycling (so shouldnt be a problem over there) and swimmimg (No- not the sea in January :roll: ) but I believe there are a few indoor water parks around somewhere. THere's a site on "Ameland" in Friesland which has some sort of Pool Complex. Anyone been there? Any idea of cost of ferry to the Island?

Any other advice or suggestions would be appreciated....and for the info of Steve(who apparently isn't keen on the Netherlands) I'm fitting the trip in between some home matches! :lol: 
Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Telbell,

heres a good link for you.....

http://www.campervriendelijk.nl/camperplaatsen/cpnederland.html

Its all in double dutch, but you'll get the gist. :wink:

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tellbell,

yes indeed there might be some cold nights during January here in Netherlands. Though it has been many years since the traditional "Elfstedentocht", a skating tour over more than 200 km through 11 cities on the frozen canals, could take place.

Cycling is very common all over the place, you will find lots of well-signposted routes. If you don't want to bring your own bikes you will find a bicycle hire shop ("Fietsverhuur") almost everywhere. Severe gales could however spoil it...

Regarding Ameland you should check out the local tourist info site under http://www.vvvameland.nl. The ferry company sailing to Ameland is Wagenborg. Both have English versions.

Best Regards and have Fun,
Gerhard


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tell,
I will try to give a more conservative view now we have gotten over the holiday. :lol: 
We made the mistake of staying in one place for the 14 nights (big mistake). The Netherlands is a beautiful country, but to us too much like England in the most. We do not regret going but for us we want some guarantee of sunshine if we go abroad, as we are sun lovers. :lol: I have no doubt you will enjoy it, bikes are a must (mind you in January, you had better fit chains to the tyres) :lol: 
You do not have to go inbetween matches as the seat would not be wasted :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Good luck with your plans Tell

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Peejay- Thanks for that- a useful site which is now on my Favourites

Gerhard- Thanks for Info- Although Ameland looks nice I've looked at the Ferry prices on the links you quoted and decided that for 4 or 5 nights there we'll give it a miss (2006- 15Euros per metre plus 10 each for Passengers plus 7 for bike!!)- thanks anyway

Steve- I'd like to help but I get my ticket as member of a Supporters Club & would find it difficult to transfer a ticket-if you know what I mean :wink: 

Still interested in any other views- especially re the water park places


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm off to Duinrell at the end of the month. I've found reference to reduced speed limits for motorhomes, but can't find any details. Can anyone help?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



IanA said:


> I've found reference to reduced speed limits for motorhomes, but can't find any details.


No new limits have been introduced, they are still the same (all in kph):

In town: 50
Outside of town: 80

Only for MHs with a maximum allowed mass of not more than 3500kg:
On "Autoweg" (marked with







): 100
On Motorway: 120

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Boff, thanks for the info - my MH is over 3500kgs (3850kgs), so does this limit me to 80 on the Autoweg, and what is the limit on the motorway - 120 sounds a bit fast.
Thanks


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

IanA said:


> ... my MH is over 3500kgs (3850kgs), so does this limit me to 80 on the Autoweg ...


Yes, it does. Both on _Autoweg_ and _Snelweg_ (Motorway).

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

